# Upgrade on the Drag



## herb1 (25/4/18)

Hey y'all

Looking at upgrading from the Drag...what are my options?
Looking for something that had similar functionality, performance, etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (25/4/18)

Maybe the new Voopoo Too?


----------



## RynoP (25/4/18)

I love my tesla 220w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (25/4/18)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Looking at upgrading from the Drag...what are my options?
> Looking for something that had similar functionality, performance, etc.


I think the challenge is that the Drag is already a rather leading edge device. Functionality wise it would be hard to find anything spectacularly enough better to cal it an upgrade. Aesthetically I guess there are more options but it would be hard for anybody but yourself to decide exactly what would be an upgrade.

I do know the feeling though, and can relate to feeling the need for something new. Considering this, I would suggest either a Lost Vapes Therion 166 or Paranormal 250C, more bling, more power, more expensive... Ticks all the right boxes.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/4/18)

I used a drag for 6 months, now I have moved to squonking on a gbox. Instead 5 5 custom curves in drag, this device allows one. Unlike the drag, this device gives u the choice of bypass mode. U can also use a normal atty if u don't like squonking.
I also have a obs bat. Instead of curves this device has prebuilt preheat options - soft hard and normal. This one is lighter and more compact than the drag.
To be honest I like these more than the drag.


----------



## Spyro (25/4/18)

If you sit and fiddle with the Voopoo alpha it's leaps and bounds ahead of the drag. The firing speed (imo) kicks the DNA 250 to the floor. 

If you can get around the looks and sharp corners - I think you'd be hard pressed to find a mod that outperforms the VP alpha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (25/4/18)

Then of course there is the new replay function on the DNA 250C - which I haven't had the pleasure of testing yet.

Waiting for therion version or something similar. Not a fan of the paranormals look

Reactions: Like 1


----------

